# Email Notification - weird



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

I'm getting email notification for a thread about FNRttC, can't remember the exact name but it's about why you ride them. However when there's a new post eg Trickedem has posted a couple this morning, I get an email containing a post from yesterday by User10571. Bit weird.


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2014)

The email may have been sent yesterday, but only arrived today. Have a look at the date and time it was sent.

Some larger mail providers, such as Google, Yahoo, etc. will occasionally delay the delivery of emails (temporarily) if they feel too many of them are coming from the same sender too quickly. CC generates a large number of outgoing email notifications each day and on busy days we can sometimes trip the alarm inadvertantly.

If that's the case I'd expect you to get the latter notifications later on.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

I don't think it's that. I've had the same email 4 times now and each time there has been a new post on that thread but I've been receiving the User10571 email.


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I don't think it's that. I've had the same email 4 times now and each time there has been a new post on that thread but I've been receiving the User10571 email.



Hmmm ... does sound odd. Can you please forward them to shaun@clickfinity.net and I'll have a look at it later tonight when I get home. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

In my usual over efficient way I've been deleting them as they came in and it was only when I got the 4th one that I thought to raise it. I'll see if anymore come in and if they do will send them on. It only seems to be happening for that one thread though.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

Just got another one so forwarded it on.


----------

